# [Full] Brave kobold adventurers wanted



## Krug (Oct 22, 2004)

Kobold adventurers wanted. 1st level; stats as from the SRD/MM (view here), 30 point buy, any alignment, max gold for their class. Able to post at least once every two days. Up to 5 adventurers wanted.

Also allowed are Zweibolds, slightly modified from this free supplement over at RPGNow.com. They're essentially two-headed kobolds, with male and female versions being different. I modified them (see below) so that the level adjustment is +0. Only up to two allowed for the party.

Fast and loose adventuring, with a humorous touch. There are firearms in this campaign, rules taken from *Dragon #321*.

Race summary:


> Kobold characters possess the following racial traits:
> — –4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
> —Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
> —A kobold’s base land speed is 30 feet.
> ...




Characters are from the Blackfoot Tribe, a fairly progressive bunch of kobolds led by Amartj, a kobold sorceror-queen who's also an expert with her gun. The tribe has dealings with other humanoids, particularly in trading. Other change is that instead of dire weasels, kobolds use giant lizards as mounts, as befitting their reptilian heritage.


----------



## The Baron (Oct 22, 2004)

*Kadan the Sorceror*

Sounds fun!  I've been itching to do PbP, so here's a try at a character.  Hope you like.

It was hard for Kadan to make friends, mostly because of his fascination with dead animals.  When the others of his tribe were out hunting, Kadan was busy trapping small creatures and watching them die.  A tribal sorceror immediately recognized this odd behavior as the mark of someone with potential.  It was as though, when he watched death, he was in on a secret that no one else knew.  Because of this, his words gained a certain weight within the tribe, and while not popular, he was respected.  He was taken under the wing of the sorceror, working as his servant while learning magical lore.

Despite his magical aptitude and weird ways, Kadan was sent on mondatory hunting trips when he reached an adult age.  His abilities manifested when a ghoul attacked his hunting party one evening.  By the time he woke, most of his party had been paralyzed or killed.  In the midst of all this death, power began to course through Kadan's veins.  He could feel it guide his hand, an energy releasing from a hidden chamber within him.  Bolts of energy released from his palms, causing the undead creature before him to crumple.  With a sinister grin, Kadan knew he had found his calling.

*Kadan*
Sorcerer 1
Kobold
Nuetral

Str: 8 (12-4: 4 points) 
Dex: 14 (12+2: 4 points) 
Con: 14 (16-2: 10 points) 
Int: 10 (10: 2 points) 
Wis: 8 (8: 0 points)
Cha: 16 (16: 10 points)

HP: 6
Speed: 30 ft
AC: 14 [10 + 2(dex) +1(natural)+1(size)]  Touch: 12  Flat-Footed: 10
Initiative: +2

Saving Throws
Fort: +2 [+2(con)]
Ref: +2 [+2(dex)]
Will: +1 [-1 wis) +2(base)]

BAB: +0
Grapple: -5 [-1(str) -4(size)]

Attacks
Small Heavy Crossbow - Att(ranged): +3 120 ft. Dmg: 1d8/19-20 piercing
Sling - Att(ranged): +3 50 ft. Dmg: 1d3-1/x2 bludgeoning
Small Spear - Att(ranged): +3 20 ft. Att(melee): +0 Dmg: 1d6-1/x3 piercing
Club - Att(ranged): +3 10 ft. Att(melee): +0 Dmg: 1d4-1/x2 bludgeoning
Dagger - Att(ranged: +3 10ft. Att(melee):+0 Dmg: 1d3-1/19-20 slashing or piercing

Skills
8 Skill Points
Craft(Trapmaking) +4 (+2 Racial, +2 Ranks)
Concentration +4 (+2 Con, +2 Ranks)
Knowledge(Arcana) +2 (+2 Ranks)
Spellcraft +2 (+2 Ranks)
Hide +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Size)
Search +2 (+2 Racial)
Profession Miner +2 (+2 Racial)

Feats and Abilities
Darkvision 60 ft
Spell Focus(Necromancy)
Light Sensitive

Possessions (starting gold: 120, light load - up to 19.5 lbs)
Black Robe (Worn) - 0 gp (free clothes), 0 lbs (worn)
Small Heavy Crossbow (Carried or slung over back) - 50 gp, 4 lbs
10 bolts (Belt Pouch) - 1 gp, .5 lbs
Small Sling (Belt) - 0 gp, 0 lbs
10 bullets (Belt Pouch) - .1 gp, 2.5 lbs
Small Spear (Back) - 2 gp, 3 lbs
Club (Belt) - 0 gp, 1.5 lbs
Dagger (Secret Robe Pocket) - 2 gp, .5 lbs
Spell Component Pouch (Belt) - 5 gp, 2 lbs
Scroll Case - 1 gp, .5 lbs
 - Scroll of Mage Armor 25 gp, 0 lbs
 - Scroll of Magic Missle 25 gp, 0 lbs

gp: 8
sp: 9

total gold spent: 111.1
total weight: 14.5

Spells (Save DC: 13+spell level, Necromancy: 14+spell level)
Spells per Day: 0 lvl - 5, 1 level 4
Spells Known: 0 lvl - 4, 1 level 2

0: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash
1: Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement

Description: Kadan's skin is a mud red color, flecked with black.  Usually all anyone can see is his toothy snout poking out from his black robe and his two tiny hands holding onto an enormous (for a kobold) crossbow.  The spear strapped to his back and the buldges underneath his robe also tend to draw some attention, but Kadan's icy stare or sinister grin usually keep all but the most foolhardy people at a distance.

Did I mention he has a sinister grin?

  <---- sinister grin


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2004)

<---- sinister grin

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Diirk (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd be interested in this... what books are you allowing? I was thinking a hexblade might be fun to try out but if you aren't allowing CW maybe a bard or some such...


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm definately interested in this. I also have Diirk's question about
what books we can use, although I may go fighter/rogue.

Lefferts


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

By the Gods...I MUST PLAY THIS! KOBOLDS! 

So um...any stops left? I'm thinking a Kobold Druid who's got a strange fear of green things...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

I want in!  Funny that I was actually thinking of running a game exactly like this last night.


----------



## Krug (Oct 22, 2004)

ok Hexblades are fine. i'd allow other classes as well.
So looks like we got a full slate.  Go make your chars!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Kobold barbarian coming up


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

What sources are you allowing Krug?  Will you allow Flaws/Traits from UA?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

Bwaha! Kobold Druid afraid of Green(i.e. grass, etc) coming right up! 

...and yes, he will be a serious character. Fear it.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

*Nah'l - Kobold Barbarian*

Nah'l
Male Kobold Barbarian 1
Chaotic Neutral

Str 14 +2 (16 pts)
Dex 16 +3 (6 pts)
Con 12 +1 (6 pts)
Int  8 -1 (0 pts)
Wis 10 -- (2 pts)
Cha  8 -1 (0 pts)

Hit Points 13 (1d12+1)
AC 19 [10, +4 armor, +1 natural, +1 size, +3 dex], Touch 14, Flat 16
Init +3
BAB +1, Grap -1
Speed 30 (base 40, load 35.5/43.5, light)
Fort +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Refl +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will +0 [+0 base, +0 Wis]

Two-handed Warhammer +4 melee (1d10+3, 20/x3, bludgeoning)
Battleaxe +4 melee (1d6+2, 20/x3, slashing)
Heavy Pick +4 melee (1d4+2, 20/x4, piercing)
Javelin +5 ranged (1d4+3, 20/x2, 30 ft., piercing)

Small humanoid, 3'8" tall, 48 wt, 9 yrs old
Green eyes, mauve skin

Speaks draconic.

Skills (12 skill points)
+3 Intimidate [4 ranks, -1 Cha]
+4 Survival [4 ranks, +0 Wis]
+4 Listen [4 ranks, +0 Wis]

Feats
-Power Attack (level 1)

Kobold Traits
-Darkvision 60 ft.
-+2 racial bonus on Craft (trapmaking), Profession (miner) and Search checks
-+1 natural armor

Barbarian Abilities
-Fast Movement +10 ft.
-Rage 1/day
-Illiteracy

Scale Mail (worn, 15wt, 50gp)
Explorers Outfit (worn, 2wt, -gp)

Battleaxe (belt left, 3wt, 10gp)
Heavy Pick (belt right, 3wt, 8gp)

Two-handed Warhammer (left shoulder, 3.75wt, 18gp) 
Javelins (5) (javelin tube, 5wt, 5gp)
Javelin Tube (right shoulder, -wt, -gp)

Backpack (center back, .5wt, 2gp)
Winter Blanket (below backpack, .75wt, 5sp) 
Waterskin- water (backpack, 1wt, 1gp) 
Trail Rations- 4 days (backpack, 1wt, 2gp)
Whetstone (backpack, .5wt, 2cp)

Coins- 43gp, 4sp, 8cp (pouch, ??wt)

Personality: coming shortly

Appearance: coming shortly

Background: coming shortly


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

Mind if I sign up as an alternate?    Kobolds amuse me mightily.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Str 14 +2 (16 pts)




You should have called him Coh'Nahn! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Ne'conan'pas


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You should have called him Coh'Nahn!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 ....you should be hit for that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Taden
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Kobold
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d8)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] -4     [B]Current HP:[/B] 8
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Init:[/B] +2        
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +1    +1    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar                  +1     1d4        18-20/x2
Shortbow                  +3     1d4              x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Undercommon

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision, Light Sensitivity, +2 Craft(trapmaking)/Profession(miner)/Search, 
Animal Companion(badger), Nature Sense, Wild Empathy

[B]Feats:[/B] Martial Weapon Proficiency(shortbow)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +0          +4
Handle Animal              4    +2          +6
Knowledge(nature)          2    -1          +1
Survival                   2    +3          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Shortbow                 30gp   1   lbs
-Arrows x60               3gp   4.5 lbs
Scimitar                 15gp   2   lbs
Leather Armor            10gp   7.5 lbs
Spell Component Pouch     5gp   1   lb
Backpack                  2gp   1   lb
Traveler's Outfit         1gp   2.5 lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 19.5 lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 14gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               24.75  49.5   75   150   375

[B]Druid Spell DC:[/B] 13 + Spell level
[B]Druid Spells Per Day:[/B] 3/2
[B]Druid Spells Prepared:[/B]
[I]0-level(DC 13):[/I] Detect Magic, Know Direction, Virtue
[I]1-level(DC 14):[/I] Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame

[B]Appearance/Personality:[/B] Only 3'6", Taden is a small and jittery 
creature. He normally wears simple brown clothing over his grey tinted 
skin. Though he has a strong connection to nature, all of his life Taden
has had an awkward fear of the color green. This has caused him much 
trouble if venturing out in forests, grasslands, or around lizards. He 
uses his Badge companion(aptly named 'Target') to move first in times
like this, just in case the green thing decides to eat something. Taden 
likes Target, but would rather not be eaten, as he is small, wiry, and 
probably not tastey.
```


----------



## Diirk (Oct 22, 2004)

Kizee Ruskin
Chaotic Neutral, Kobold
1st Level Hexblade

ABILITY  SCORE   MOD
STR       12      +1 (10)
DEX       16      +3 (6)
CON       12      +1 (6)
INT       10      +0 (2)
WIS       8       -1 (0)
CHA       14      +2 (6)

SKILLS             TOTAL ABILITY RANK
Concentration       +5   CON +1   4            
Knowledge(Arcana)   +4   INT +0   4                        

LANGUAGES
Draconic

FEATURES
60' Darkvision
Light Sensitivity
Hexblade's Curse 1/day DC 12
Weapon Focus (Longsword)

EQUIPMENT                                       
Chain Shirt - 100gp, 12.5 lbs                                  
Longsword - 15gp, 2 lbs
Longbow - 75gp, 1.5 lbs
20 arrows - 1gp, 1.5 lbs
Backpack - 2gp, 0.5 lbs
Bedroll - 1sp, 1.25 lbs
Winter Blanket - 5sp, 0.75 lbs
Waterskin - 1gp, 1 lb
Rations (4 days) - 2gp, 1 lb

Spent : 194 gp 6 sp
Load : 22 lbs (Light up to 32)

COMBAT DETAILS
Initiative      +3   (Dex +3)
Hit Points      11   (Con +1, 1st +10)
Armour Class
  Normal        19   (Size +1, Dex +3, Armor +4, Natural +1)
  Touch         14   (Size +1, Dex +3)                      
  Flat Footed   16   (Size +1, Armour +4, Natural +1)
Saving Throws
  Fortitude     +1   (Base +0, CON +1)
  Reflex        +3   (Base +0, DEX +3)
  Will          +1   (Base +2, WIS -1)      
Longsword
  Attack        +4   (Base +1, Str +1, Feat +1, Size +1)
  Crit    19-20/x2
  Damage     1d6+1

OTHER DETAILS
  Money: 43gp 4 sp

Personality/Appearance:
Mottled red skin and beady yellow eyes with a selfish glint to them. Kizee thinks of himself first, and others if they can further his ambitions. He's not too sure about this gun stuff the Queen seems to be in favour of.. give him a trusty sword or bow anyday, but he's sensible enough to keep his mumblings to himself for now...


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 22, 2004)

I still need to equip and come up with a backstory. If I don't get to
it by tomorrow morning, it will happen sometime on Monday. Sorry
about that.

Lefferts


```
[B]Name:[/B] Zort
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Kobold
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B]        [B]Current HP:[/B] 7
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +3        
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +1    +1    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Draconic, Common, Undercommon

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision, Light Sensitivity, +2 Craft(trapmaking)/Profession(miner)/Search,
trapfinding, sneak attack +1d6.

[B]Feats:[/B] Nimble Fingers

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    2    +3          +5
Climb                      3    +1          +4
Craft(trapmaking)          2    +2    +2    +6
Disable Device             4    +2    +2    +8
Hide                       3    +3    +4    +10
Listen                     4    +0          +4
Move Silently              4    +3          +7
Open Lock                  4    +3    +2    +9
Search                     4    +2    +2    +8
Spot                       4    +0          +4
Tumble                     4    +3          +7
Use Rope                   2    +3          +5


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Traveler's Outfit         0gp   2.5 lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B]  lbs      [B]Money:[/B] gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               


[B]Appearance/Personality:[/B]
```


----------



## Krug (Oct 22, 2004)

Ferrix> No I won't be using Flaws/Traits. 

Isida> Yeap. Will put you as an alternate. Thanks for the interest. 

Lefferts> No problem.


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2004)

Some more background:

You guys are from the same 'hatching', which occured about 11 years ago. You've known (and fought) each other since childhood, and are the main survivors of that hatching as others in your group have perished by various means (Faulty traps, food poisonings, mining collapses, runaway lizard, accidental explosion, bad cabbage etc). You've all trained in various skills and await the chance for further trials... you're just grateful you no longer have mining duty.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Some more background:
> 
> You guys are from the same 'hatching', which occured about 11 years ago. You've known (and fought) each other since childhood, and are the main survivors of that hatching as others in your group have perished by various means (Faulty traps, food poisonings, mining collapses, runaway lizard, accidental explosion, bad cabbage etc). You've all trained in various skills and await the chance for further trials... you're just grateful you no longer have mining duty.




Sounds great! Let me just get used to this character. Hmm...

"AH! LIZARD!" and "AH! CABBAGE! EEE!!"


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2004)

After flipping through all my kobold material, I'm allowing an additional 'sub-race' called the Zweibold, which is sort of a double-headed kobold. They're modified from a free web enhancement by Silverthorne Games. See the first post for updates. Only up to two zweibolds are allowed for this game.


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2004)

If any of you are changing the race to Zweibold, just let me know.


----------



## Diirk (Oct 23, 2004)

The potential for self conflict is intriguing ("This way!" "No, this way!") however I'm happy with my character as is, thanks.


----------



## The Baron (Oct 23, 2004)

So the line up so far is:

Sorceror
Barbarian
Druid
Hexblade
Rogue

Looks like a good team.  As for the two-headed 'bold, I'll stick with my one headed buddy.  Two sinister grins seems like overkill.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2004)

If you end up needing me, I may go for a two-headed kobold gunslinger.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 23, 2004)

Ummm I'd like to, it'd probably fit better for the barbarian.


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2004)

If you guys could use the format that leffers and Ankh Morpork Guard used, that would be great. Diirk, could you rename your Hexblade to something starting with a letter other than K/T/D/Z? So it'll be easier when I do maps. 

Rogue's Gallery thread here. Please post your characters in the format used by Lefferts and AMG. We should be starting soon.


----------



## Diirk (Oct 23, 2004)

Done


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

Taden's up. Heh, have to stay one headed Kobold with him...it'd be far too scary to have one half of him not afraid of green and then start casting spells on himself to get moving.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

Should you have need of me, Lok-Nar the zweibold fighter with a hand cannon is ready to go.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 24, 2004)

**

DARN!!!! I can't believe I missed this one.  Kobolds are my very favorite creature in D&D.  

If you are going to be accepting alternates could you please add me to the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

Ah why not Isida... put Lok Nar in. Kobolds are supposed to have strength in numbers anyway. Remember that firearms requires an EWP proficiency. 

Juggernaut> Will move you to first alternate. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 24, 2004)

Dude, (Reptilian) rocks.  Sign me up as the second alternate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Ah why not Isida... put Lok Nar in. Kobolds are supposed to have strength in numbers anyway. Remember that firearms requires an EWP proficiency.



  Done and done.  This ought to be a blast!


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

And we're off... those of you that haven't please post your chars in the RG soon.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1817978


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2004)

This is probably the fastest game setup and start I've ever personally seen.


----------



## The Baron (Oct 24, 2004)

My character is in the RG. 

Does anyone know where I can get a file of that Character Sheet format?  I got bye with cutting and pasting, but I'd like the base file, if possible.


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

Don't forget your feats Isida.

AMG> Could you copy and paste the badger stats into your char sheet? For easier consultation. Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

Got my feats.  Had them picked out, just forgot to put them in there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 24, 2004)

The Baron said:
			
		

> My character is in the RG.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a file of that Character Sheet format?  I got bye with cutting and pasting, but I'd like the base file, if possible.



 Check the first page of the Living ENWorld characters thread. Its where I got it when the thing first started and what I've used every since. 



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> AMG> Could you copy and paste the badger stats into your char sheet? For easier consultation. Thanks.




Righty, will get that done in a bit


----------



## Krug (Oct 25, 2004)

Bump. Waiting for Lefferts.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 25, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bump. Waiting for Lefferts.




Oops. Sorry about that - posted my character in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2004)

Game has started. Waiting for Ferrix as well: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1820789


----------

